# Metabolic Stress Test



## bryach (Mar 17, 2010)

We currently do a six minute walk with our Cardiac Rehab patients at the beginning and at the end of their phase with us.  We are going to change and start doing the Metabolic Stress Test with the patients and I wanted to check to see what CPT code any other facility is using.  I think that it should be 94621 but I want someone else to agree before I put this out on the table.  Thanks for any input.


----------

